# ich suche meine Form...oder "Pimp my Terramoto"



## planetsmasher (16. Juni 2009)

und weil ich meine Form suche habe ich beschlossen wieder etwas mehr Kilometer statt Schäufele zu fressen. Und da mein STS dafür doch zu schade/empfindlich ist, muss meine erste große Liebe das Terramoto mal wieder gepimpt werden. Das momentane Set Up ist eher auf gemütliches Forstautobahn rollern ausgerichtet.

Erste Maßnahme: Manitou Black raus -> Skareb rein - finde allerdings grad keine mit 80mm FW
LRS: noch komplett planlos - leicht V-Brake tauglich und schwarz muss er sein. wenn noch jemand nen Spox-LRS für mein STS übrig hätte, würd ich ja den Ritchey WCS rübernehmen.
Parts: am liebsten komplett Ritchey WCS wet black aber da gibts leider keine Sattelstütze in 26,8 -> kennt da jemand ne leichte Alternative ausser tune?
Schaltung 9.0SL bleibt. Aus Prinzip.
Bremsen: leicht, schwarz, bezahlbar -fallen mir jetzt nur die Cane Creek Direct Curve ein? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht? Oder kennt jemand Alternativen?
Bereifung: früher dachte ich immer Semislicks sind was für Senioren. Tja, dann bin ich jetzt wohl einer. Nur welche?

Also Leude, lasst mich nicht hängen und lasst mal was hören.

P.S.


----------



## DeepStar23 (16. Juni 2009)

Thomson baut noch 26,8er Stützen.. Mit und ohne Knick.. 

Laufräder würde ich immer selber bauen/bauen lassen..sowat z.b.

Mein Arbeitskollege fährt die CaneCreek-Bremsen.. Der ist sehr zufrieden!

Bevor ich mir ne Skareb einbau,würde ich ne Alugabel fahren.. 
Musste schon zu viele Skareb´s reparieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (16. Juni 2009)

hmmm. starr ist glaub ich net so meins. ne alte sid statt skareb?

der LRS sieht echt klasse aus. aber 300 Bucks?

Nach Thomson hab ich heute auch schon gegeuckt (zugegebenermassen nur halbherzig), hatte aber 26,8 auf Anhieb keine gefunden.

Danke schonmal. 

PS


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Juni 2009)

Ja, Thomson ist doch was handfestes.
Reifen: Vielleicht sowas? Schon nur wegen der roten Flanken...


----------



## cleiende (16. Juni 2009)

Bremsen?
Habe irgendwo in den Tiefen des Kellers noch einen Satz neuere XT V-Brakes mit LX (oder so) Hebeln rumliegen.
Bei Interesse PN
Antwort mag dauern, ich rausche morgen früh bei Dir daheim durch auf dem Weg nach Minga.


----------



## muttipullover (16. Juni 2009)

LRS: VR: Tune-X717-Revo ; HR: HadleyGT-X717-Revo/Comp + Hope-Spanner - 350â¬ VHB
Sehr guter Zustand, bis auf die Hadley-Nabe war alles neu und ist ca 500km gelaufen.
Gewicht mÃ¼Ãte bei ca 1600g liegen, kann ich aber nochmal genau bestimmen.
Wegen Ketzerei zu verkaufen.
GruÃ Steffen


----------



## planetsmasher (16. Juni 2009)

hmmm. für das Arbeitspferd oder neuhochdeutsch den Commuter ist 350 schon ne Ansage. Da guck ich lieber noch.

Bezüglich der roten Reifen und der mutmaßlich silbernen xt-brakes:
ich hatte im Eingangspost das Farbkonzept vergessen.






frei nach diesem jungen, sympathischen Mann:

"good guys ride black"
hab den rahmen vor ein paar jahren komplett schwarz glänzend pulvern lassen.


----------



## DeepStar23 (16. Juni 2009)

*Thomson*

300 für nen neuen guten LRS sind ja net sooo viel.. 
Und aufspeichen können die Jungs da.. 

Aktuelle XT-VBrakes sind auch schwarz mit etwas silber und ohne Paralelogram-gedöns..


----------



## planetsmasher (16. Juni 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> 300 für nen neuen guten LRS sind ja net sooo viel..


 
seh ich schon auch so. aber erklär dass mal ner Frau. Da würde mann ja auch ne prima Handtasche für bekommen...


----------



## cleiende (16. Juni 2009)

und evtl. noch ein Paar Schuhe dazu.


----------



## schallundrauch (17. Juni 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> und evtl. noch ein Paar Schuhe dazu.


  Dann haste aber eine preiswerte Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (17. Juni 2009)

Ich müsste noch einen gebrauchten WCS Flatbar (Wet Black) mit 31,8mm Klemmung haben und eine ältere, leichte Marzocchi X-Fly (oder Superfly?!).
Ist die schöne, die mit den Ventilen vorne an der Gabelbrücke.
Sehr guter Zustand, leicht, schwarz und poliert.


----------



## versus (21. Juni 2009)

also auch mal ein paar schlauheiten meinerseits:

gabel:
skareb finde ich top. ich habe 2 super air davon (psyclone / i2k) und finde sie im direkten vergleich zu einer 2003er sid team (zaskar) steifer und bisher sehr haltbar. die weiss habe ich seit 2004 und bin sie sehr oft gefahren. auch bei meinen >80kg und lediglich brunox-pflege immer noch top in schuss!

bremsen:
gut + schwarz + bezahlbar: avid sd5 - einigermassen leicht und sehr gut bremsleistung.
habe ich ebenfalls am psyclone und am roten ssp-zaskar.

lrs:
fÃ¼r den angedachten zweck wÃ¼rde ich irgendwas in der 150-200â¬ kategorie nehmen (xt/717, mavic crossride ub in schwarze (mit messerspeichen...) http://www.bike24.net/p17059.html
oder ein paar gebrauchte hÃ¼gis mit ner schwarzen 517, o.Ã¤.

stÃ¼tzen:
thomson, fsa, roox. da sollte es doch einiges geben.


----------



## mountymaus (21. Juni 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> seh ich schon auch so. aber erklär dass mal ner Frau. Da würde mann ja auch ne prima Handtasche für bekommen...



Mit dem Erklären ist es nicht so schwer, verstehen muss sie es 
Also, bei uns gibt es dann alles doppelt... Wenn ich was haben möchte, dann er auch und wenn er was haben möchte, dann ich auch... ist doch ganz einfach


----------



## planetsmasher (21. Juni 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Also, bei uns gibt es dann alles doppelt...


 
aber was zur Hölle soll ich mit ner Handtasche, bei deren Grösse ich eigentlich die Bezeichnung Koffer für angebrachter hielte?

@volker:

avids sd 7 sind ja aktuell schon dran. geile bremsen aber eben leider nicht tiefschwarz sondern so anthrazit. werden aber dann als letztes ersetzt. bleiben erstmal dran. den tipp mit dem lrs find ich super. den werd ich mir wohl holen. für den höllen-commuter genau richtig.

die gabelfrage ist eigentlich schon entschieden: der nette martin hat gerade ne z2 superfly für mich ausgegraben. sehr geiles teil. freu mich schon drauf. wet black flatbar ist auch gleich dabei. 

stütze werd ich mir wohl beim einschlägig bekannten frenchman ne thomson holen. nachdem ne gebrauchte thomson in der bucht nur minimal weniger als ne neue vom händler kostet, seh ichs überhaupt nicht ein, für die paar gesparten euros ein risiko einzugehen.

kurbel ist ne stylo bestellt. die xt wandert dann an die ketzerei.

jetzt bleibt nur noch die reifenfrage. hab mich mit semislicks noch nie befasst. irgendjemand ideen?

so, und damit ihr wisst, dass mir das mit dem "form finden" ernst ist, geh ich jetzt erstmal LAUFEN. obwohl das in meiner persönlichen Hass-Liste nur ganz knapp hinter dem Zahnarztbesuch rangiert.


----------



## kingmoe (21. Juni 2009)

Mein Reifentipp wäre für Wald-Gelände und Forstwege Schwalbe Nobby Nic oder, falls es eher Wege und Straße sind, einfach ´nen Marathon.

Semislicks habe ich viele gehabt - und fand alle kakke


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2009)

nicht sd7, sondern sd5. die sind pechschwarz und unwesentlich schwerer als die 7er.

siehe hier:









warum um himmels willen willst du semislicks??? wenn du einen reifen suchst, der gut rollt, und schlecht greift, kannst du den schwalbe fast fred, oder conti twister nehmen.

den racing ralph halte ich auch für einen guten roller, der aber bei nässe nicht viel taugt.

ich bin momentan klar beim nobby nic und wenns leichter sein soll beim mountain king. wenns sehr leicht sein soll, finde ich den speed king auch noch okay, wenn auch der verschleiss bei den contis sehr hoch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (22. Juni 2009)

danke volker.
die sd 5 kannte ich schon auch. aber sd7 rückzubauen um die sd5 dran zu schrauben, eilt mir nun wirklich nicht. ich wart dan erstmal ab wie das bike ansonsten aussieht und entscheide dann ob die bremsen wirklich ganz schwarz sein müssen.

naja Semislicks weil ich dachte dass die genau für den angedachten Einsatzzweck optimiert sind. 
80% Asphalt, 20% Schotter und das ganze nur im trockenen. Aber dann lass ich eben erstmal die Racing R. drauf und wenn die runter sind, schaun mer mal.

Grüsse

PS


----------



## Beaufighter (22. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe da die Schwalbe Hurricane auf mein Stadtrad, das ich auch auf dem Weg zur Uni auf Forstwegen benütze und die sind recht gut im Rollverhalten und der Name macht einfach schneller... http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/fahr...=10&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=Specials


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2009)

ich finde den black jack von schwalbe noch einen halbwegs tauglichen allrounder.
rollt gut und hat noch einigermassen grip. bei einem richtigen semislick ist die lauffläche auf asphalt extrem schnell abgerubbelt.


----------



## schallundrauch (22. Juni 2009)

Wegen dem LRS:

Bei Bike-components.de bekommt man Mavic XM717 mit XT Naben und Sapim Race fÃ¼r 169â¬ + 2â¬ Porto

Felgen und Speichen in Schwarz, nur die Nabe ist leider silber und es sind nur Messingnippel verbaut.

EinspeichqualitÃ¤t ist mittelmÃ¤Ãig (Habe meinen Satz nachdem ich ihn erhalte habe nochmal abgerÃ¼ckt, sauber laufen tut er nur die Speichenspannung kÃ¶nnte fÃ¼r meinen geschmack noch etwas hÃ¶her sein,werde ihn wohl nochmal etwas nachspannen lassen)

Gewicht liegt rechnerisch bei etwa 1920g komplett incl. Schellspanner, wobei letztere ganz schÃ¶n schwer sind 

Alternativ die Augen nach einem Satz Crossride UB offenhalten, ich habe fÃ¼r mein Urlaubsbike hier einen gebrauchten im Bikemarkt mit UB Flanken und 6-loch Aufname fÃ¼r 75â¬ geschossen (brauchbare Conti Vertical Pro Decken waren auchnoch dabei).

Der ist bisher nur mit Scheiben gelaufen und daher an den Bremsflanken noch jungfreulich  wobei ich da eher zu den 717ern tendieren wÃ¼rde da der crossride nur einen gesteckten FelgenstoÃ hat und dort wohl gelegentlich Probleme auftreten, beim Urlaubsbike das eh keinwirkliches GelÃ¤nde sehen wird war es mir allerdings egal.

GruÃ Ansgar


----------



## divergent! (23. Juni 2009)

stütze würde ich ne roox empfehlen. machste noch kcnc yokes und titanschrauben dran und du hast ne 160gr stütze für 60.

aber ein paar bilder wären schonmal hilfreich...dann kann man noch mehr raten / abraten


----------



## DeepStar23 (23. Juni 2009)

Irgendwo müssen die Preise ja herkommen.. 
Da wird halt maschienell aufgespeicht.. 

Bei Mavic-Felgen wäre ich vorsichtig mit erhöhen der Speichenspannung.
Die Felgen reissen auch gerne mal an den Ösen,bei zu hoher Spannung..
Falls die Felgen net vorher durchgebremst sind.. 



schallundrauch schrieb:


> Wegen dem LRS:
> 
> Bei Bike-components.de bekommt man Mavic XM717 mit XT Naben und Sapim Race für 169 + 2 Porto
> 
> ...


----------



## planetsmasher (7. Juli 2009)

kurzes Update:

sackschwerer Kore-Vorbau raus -> Ritchey WCS rein
Club Roost Go Fast Hardcore XL (nomen est omen) raus -> Ritchey WCS Flatbar OS rein. Größer könnte der Unterschied gar nicht sein.
SDG Kevlar-gedöns Sattel raus -> Selle Italia Shiver rein. Jetzt hab ich auch keine Angst mehr vor den ersten Kilometern. Hat vorher echt Überwindung gekostet.

Gabel kommt am Freitag rein.
Erste Testfahrt am WE. Wenn beim Quelle Challenge das Wetter halbwegs passt gibts Bilder vom Einsatz. Einsatz an der Strecke, nicht auf der Strecke. Ich such die Form ja noch.


----------



## planetsmasher (24. Juli 2009)

okay LRS und Kurbel für das Höllen-Bike stehen fest. Kommen nach meinem Urlaub.
Mal was ganz andres:
Decals sollen auch dran, allerdings dem Thema entsprechend gestaltet.
Ne befreundete Grafikerin würde mir die Druckvorlage basteln. Hätte auch Kontakte zu Druckereien. Das sind aber eben mehr so Wald- und Wiesen-Druckereien und eher nicht auf sowas spezielles vorbereitet.
Welche Methode empfehlen die Experten in Sachen "DIY-Decals"? Soll ja auch halten und nicht nach der ersten Regenfahrt verschwimmen. Ich könnte es sicherlich auch Plotten lassen, aber welche Trägerfolie nehm ich da am Besten?

Danke

PS


----------



## versus (29. Juli 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Welche Methode empfehlen die Experten in Sachen "DIY-Decals"? Soll ja auch halten und nicht nach der ersten Regenfahrt verschwimmen. Ich könnte es sicherlich auch Plotten lassen, aber welche Trägerfolie nehm ich da am Besten?
> 
> Danke
> 
> PS



tom fragen! gibts denn schon entwürfe


----------



## planetsmasher (30. Juli 2009)

versus schrieb:


> tom fragen! gibts denn schon entwürfe


 
..tom antwortet nicht!
Nee, hab heute meine letzte Klausur und dann hab ich wieder Zeit für sowas. Aber ne rel. exakte Vorstellung hab ich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (30. Juli 2009)

Viel Erfolg für die Klausur!


----------



## versus (30. Juli 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ..tom antwortet nicht!
> Nee, hab heute meine letzte Klausur und dann hab ich wieder Zeit für sowas. Aber ne rel. exakte Vorstellung hab ich schon.



sind im münsterland schon ferien  ?


----------



## planetsmasher (9. Oktober 2009)

tja die Ferien im Münsterland sind rum. Gehört hab ich trotzdem noch nix. Anyway, die Bapper sind ja nur das Sahnhäubchen. Heute suche ich was andres:

so wies aussieht hat der liebe Steve (mit dem ich auch total gerne mal nen Kaffee trinken würde) eine pechschwarze Kurbel für mein Projekt und zwar eine RF Prodigy XC. Allerdings kein passendes ISIS-Innenlager. Hat jemand nen Tip was gut und günstich ist? Taugen die Truvativ Dinger was? Oder Alternativen? Muss ja nicht für Hardcore-Einsatz herhalten. Und wenn einer was passendes rumliegen hat sag ich nat. auch nicht nein.


Grüsseee

PS


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte dazumal ein Race Face Evolve SRX verbaut. Für die kurze Zeit, die ich die Kurbel gefahren habe, gabs keinerlei Beanstandungen.  

*Race Face Evolve SRX*


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2009)

ich fahre ein fsa platinum am renner. anfänglich haben sich die kurbelschrauben öfter gelöst, aber ob das an den (alu-) schrauben, der (carbon-) kurbel, oder der achse lag weiss ich nicht. nachdem ich die kurbeln dann einmal mit stahlschrauben richtig festgebombt und dann die aluschrauben wieder drauf geschraubt habe, gabs keine probleme mehr. ob es das ultimax allerdings in 73 gibt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## planetsmasher (15. Oktober 2009)

nachdem  die Damen sich ja schon im WP-Thread zusammenrotten und ich zwar motiviert aber leider Job-/Studium doppelbelastet bin, würde ich mich auf diesem Wege für ein WP-Team als 5. Mitglied quasi als Reserverad(ler) anbieten. Sicher könnte ich einmal wöchentlich ein Schwimmtraining, wahrscheinlich noch ein zweites Schwimmtraining und je nach Wetter- und Klausurenlage eventuell noch 2 h biken/Rolle einbringen. Nicht viel ich weiss...
Aber ich muss mich mit dem WP auch selbst unter Druck setzen. Sonst wird dit alles nüscht.

Grüsse

der Luca Toni des WP


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Dezember 2009)

So. Wenn ich schon zum "Meckerrundumschlag" aushole...
Und wo bleibt Onkel Lemmys ganz persönliches Bühnenfahrrad?!?


----------



## planetsmasher (8. Dezember 2009)

Alter isch weiss. Auf der Baustelle geht aber im Moment mal gar nix. ich bin zur Zeit 60Stunden und mehr die Woche mit der ganz realen Baustelle rund um meinen Arbeitsplatz eingespannt. Da bleibt überhaupt keine Zeit am Rad zu schrauben.
Ich dreh höchstens am Rad.
Aber fürs Frühjahr ist da noch einiges geplant.

Stay tuned.

Grüsse ausm Büro

M.


----------



## planetsmasher (25. Februar 2010)

so, hier tut sich auch mal wieder was neues:

hab für das Höllengerät ein schickes Schwarzes Vorderrad geschossen. Jetzt such ich nat. ein passendes HR. Also komplett schwarz. Hügi Nabe wäre fein.

Und weil ich gerade intensiv das Netz nach Teilen für die Ketzereien durchforste ist mir bei der Gelegenheit auch noch was, zumindest optisch schickes, für das Terramotö über den Weg gelaufen. Da ja die Bremsen auch noch komplett schwarz werden müssen, hätte ich jetzt ne schicke Alternative zu den SD3 gefunden: Tektro MT50 Carbon. Schön, schwarz, billich. 
Da jetzt Tektro ja nicht soooo übermässig sexy ist, man aber über die mechanische Disk von denen nix wirklich schlechtes liest, würde mich mal interessieren ob jemand was zu den V-Brakes zu berichten hat. Taugen die was? 

Ach ja und ne schwarze Roox-Stütze in 26,8 steht auch noch immer auf dem Zettel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (23. April 2010)

sooo. Ich hab mittlerweile den BMI von Iggy Pop. Jetzt hab ich heute mal mein pummeliges Terramöto an die Kofferwaage gehängt. Und was soll ich sagen - ich bin ganz schön erschrocken: >11,2 kg 

und das trotz: Superfly Gabel, WCS-Parts (sogar mit Flatbar), RaRa-Bereifung etc.  und seit heute auch mit den schön schlanken Tektro Carbon V-Brakelevers. 

Jibbet doch nich', oder?

Irgendwie hatte ich mir mehr von der Diät erhofft. Und der neue UST-LRS wird ja im Zweifelsfall nicht leichter als der alte sein.

Grüsse

Iggy PS


----------



## aggressor2 (29. April 2010)

na mit nem ordentlichen rahmen kann man bestimmt locker ein halbes kilo sparen...

was is denn alles genau dran?
da lässt sich mit sicherheit was finden.


----------



## planetsmasher (23. Februar 2011)

okay. weiter gehts mit dem Sneak-Preview.
Nachdem die Bayern ja auch ohne meine Unterstützung in Mailand ganz gut klargekommen sind, hab ich mal dem Höllen-Bike zugewandt. Aber nicht ohne vorher das essentiellste Rad-Accessoire, natürlich stilecht verpackt, zum Einsatz zu bringen. Gustl war leider keins mehr da, dann eben das gute Budweiser:



"]

das Thema des Bikes wurde ja schon mitgeteilt, hier nochmal kurz ne Gedächtnisstütze:





so. dann mal noch das neue Headbadge:





so ungefähr wird das Höllenbike dann mal fertig aussehen:





 Bis jetzt sind die Decals nur ein Versuch. Dem aufmerksamen Betrachter wird auffallen, dass der ein oder andere Bapper nicht 100% ausgerichtet ist, aber das wird mit dem nächsten Satz korrigiert. Versprochen.

Und dabei wird es auch ne neue Version des Rahmen-Material-Stickers geben, den haben wir heute auch erst mal getestet. In echt ist der Unterschied zur Rahmenfarbe nicht so krass zu sehen. 





Bessere Bilder waren mit der zur Verfügung stehenden Hardware (iphone, Blackberry und ne uralte Fujifilm-Digicam) und 3 Budweiser intus echt nicht drin. 
Also stay tuned, there is more to come.

Bis dahin, reingehauen  

PS aka Lemmy


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2011)

das sieht ja schon mal geil aus! 
die spacer sind auch noch nicht der letzte stand, oder ;-) ?

ein anliegen hätte ich noch -> pm


----------



## Lousa (24. Februar 2011)

"...that's the way I like it baby,"


----------



## GT_Frodo (24. Februar 2011)

Hi!
Das bike rockt schon sehr! 
Hast also eine passende roox-Stütze verbaut; habe ich auch und bin echt zufrieden. 

Suchst noch nen Lenker? Syncros Lowrider würde passen, kannst hier schauen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/32043
und dazu die Syntace HAT Spacer

Semi-Slicks passen m.E. nicht zum Rock n`Roll bike - Rock Stars trinken keine Cola light und tragen keine Kompressionsstrümpfe ;-) . 
Nimm doch leichte Stollenreifen, wie wärs mit Maxxis Larsen TT ?

viel Spaß noch,
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Februar 2011)

Bei Rock´n´Roll denk ich an Maxxis Highroller, oder zumindest Schwalbe BigBetty.
Alles andere ist Girlie Rock!


----------



## planetsmasher (24. Februar 2011)

Rock 'n' Roll Baby!

Danke für die Ratschläge, aber jetzt bleibt die Kiste erstmal so. Die Reifen sind tubeless, das werde ich mal testen und dann ggf. was neues suchen.
Syncros Lowrider kommmt erstmal nicht in Frage, hab mich an den Flatbar mittlerweile gewöhnt.

Von den Spacern hatte ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch mehr erhofft, dachte die kleinen Totenköpfe drauf würden ganz gut zum Thema passen. Werden also bei Gelegenheit noch getauscht, eilt mir aber grad echt nicht.

Rock on

Marcus


----------



## tomasius (24. Februar 2011)

Sehr nette Idee und schöne Custom Decals! 

Lemmy und Co. sind zwar nicht so mein Fall, aber trotzdem fühle ich mich derart inspiriert, dass ich mein nächstes GT im Lady Gaga Look erstrahlen lassen werde! 

BTW: Zwei Roox Bosster hätte ich noch hier liegen.

Tom


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2011)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Semi-Slicks passen m.E. nicht zum Rock n`Roll bike - Rock Stars trinken keine Cola light und tragen keine Kompressionsstrümpfe ;-) .
> Nimm doch leichte Stollenreifen, wie wärs mit Maxxis Larsen TT ?



semi slicks??? hast du jemals einen racing ralph in der hand gehabt?


----------



## planetsmasher (26. Februar 2011)

Also RaRa sind echt in Ordnung für den Einsatzzweck. Hatte ich am alten LRS ja auch schon drauf. Die Tubeless verlieren zwar sauschnell die Luft, hab aber die Dichtmilch schon hier liegen, werd ich einfüllen sobald die Temperaturen stabil im 2-stelligen Bereich sind.

@VS: hab heute was kleines auf die Post gebracht!


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2011)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Also RaRa sind echt in Ordnung für den Einsatzzweck. Hatte ich am alten LRS ja auch schon drauf. Die Tubeless verlieren zwar sauschnell die Luft, hab aber die Dichtmilch schon hier liegen, werd ich einfüllen sobald die Temperaturen stabil im 2-stelligen Bereich sind.



das selbe problem habe ich bei meinen nobby nics auch. was hat die dichtmilch mit den temperaturen zu tun 
wollte ich jetzt nämlich auch reinkippen. gestern musste ich in 3.5std 2mal nachpumpen:




20110226_08_sw von ver.sus auf Flickr



planetsmasher schrieb:


> @VS: hab heute was kleines auf die Post gebracht!


----------



## planetsmasher (27. Februar 2011)

die Temperaturen haben auf die Dichtmilch nur den Einfluss dass man nach Befüllung des Reifens diesen entweder ewig händisch dreht um die Milch zu verteilen oder man schlicht eine 1-stündige Tour fährt, was den gleichen Effekt haben soll. Und da ich quasi der Justin Bieber unter den Rockstars und bekennender Warmduscher/Schönwetterfahrer bin, mach ich das eben erst bei Temperaturen in meiner Komfortzone. 

Das Stealth-Geschoss ist ja vor dem Hintergrund fast schon Predator-like. Sehr cool. Gefällt mir immer besser


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2011)

okay, dann stünde der befüllung bei mir nichts im wege


----------

